# Lure retrieve system?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone have a great product, system, or idea for retrieving stuck snagged stick or crank-baits from bank?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Anyone have a great product, system, or idea for retrieving stuck snagged stick or crank-baits from bank?


Yeppp...... braid and a good rod ..... i think ive lost one stickbait to a snag since fall rolled around......


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lost 4 baits last night,,, And i doubt braid would have helped. Guy had telescopic retriever, and he saved 4 lures from guys that were hung up!!! Looked good and I may get one. 2 of these guys were using braid. They were thankful and very happy to save 8-10 bucks!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Cabela’s snag master works great from a boat where you can position directly above the snag. It is less effective bank fishing where the slope of your line would be more shallow. I’ve used it to pull up Christmas trees I’ve gotten snagged on and get out of the ubiquitous rip rap snags. Pays for itself in the first couple saves. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/fish...441580/cabelas-snagmaster/699869.uts?slotId=0


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> Lost 4 baits last night,,, And i doubt braid would have helped. Guy had telescopic retriever, and he saved 4 lures from guys that were hung up!!! Looked good and I may get one. 2 of these guys were using braid. They were thankful and very happy to save 8-10 bucks!


Less i have to carry the better for me. I once considered getting the telescopic pole type but can honestly say, once i started fishing braid on a quality rod,i stopped setting to hook into snags. 
But yeah from the bank if u need a lure reteeiver id go the telescopicpole route.

Dont get me wrong,its not just the braid an quality rod,but also years of throwing stickbaits into snag infested waters an lost baits to finally get to the point i just dont lose srickbaits to often anymore.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I know where there is a brand new lime crush rogue about 5 feet from the bank, dang it. Didn't have a retreiver


----------



## Shinji (Apr 7, 2013)

There's a video on YouTube from a guy who uses a plastic bottle and a snap to free his lures from rocks. Worth a shot. 




I'm personally trying the braid and fluorocarbon leader to be better able to distinguish snags and bites . So far, I'm seeing slight decrease in lost lures.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I make mine with rope and looped chain at the bottom, add a 2oz bell sinker. I have used it with great success from a boat, but I've never used it from the bank.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I use the pole type from Bass Pro Shops. I have the 18 foot model. It can be a little awkward at times. Especially when it's fully extended. It's saved me some money over the years. I've used it to get dropshot rigs unsnagged as well as crankbaits and anything else that snags. What's nice about the pole is it can be use to go up into trees to get lures.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-telescopic-lure-retriever


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bustin'bass said:


> What's nice about the pole is it can be use to go up into trees to get lures.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-telescopic-lure-retriever


Lol! You do that too?!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

.I watched a show a while back and Kevin Short was using the hound dog lure retriever on a 25ft retractable dog leash. I thought dang that’s a nice technique and it has saved me some money since using it. I like the idea of the telescopic pole also Incase the squirrel bass are biting


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

polebender said:


> Lol! You do that too?!


Every now and then a tree reaches out and tries to steal my lure. 

When I fish Knox Lake, I'm constantly looking in the trees. I've found a ton of baits there.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> .I watched a show a while back and Kevin Short was using the hound dog lure retriever on a 25ft retractable dog leash. I thought dang that’s a nice technique and it has saved me some money since using it. I like the idea of the telescopic pole also Incase the squirrel bass are biting


I just watched that video and I'm going to buy one ASAP. The way I lose lures, that thing would pay for itself in one outing!!
ski


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

polebender said:


> Lol! You do that too?!


 Haw! We called it "fishing the structure"!


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

I made mine out of golf ball retriever with a bass pro shops ez lure with chains bolted to the tip. Works great.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lot of good ideas!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea, use your friends lures


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was at Kokosing and fired a brand new spinner up into a tree on the north shoreline. I was tugging on and thought to myself, what is that grey thing on that limb. Turned out to be a hornets nest and i was making them dizzy..


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I use something like this:
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bas...-kit?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

But, I fish from a boat. It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

hatteras1 said:


> I was at Kokosing and fired a brand new spinner up into a tree on the north shoreline. I was tugging on and thought to myself, what is that grey thing on that limb. Turned out to be a hornets nest and i was making them dizzy..


That had potential to be a very bad day!!!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> That had potential to be a very bad day!!!!


i backed away and waited it out. then i went under the limb and lowered the spinner, and cut the line then just backed out

(3 feet of water, not enough to dive for cover)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> I use something like this:
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bas...-kit?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions
> 
> But, I fish from a boat. It has paid for itself many times over.


I make one similar to that but for the fish shaped thing, I use a two inch piece of 1/2 or 3/4 copper pipe filled with lead. Get over the snag, hook this to line, slide it down til it bumps the lure "hard". Sometimes that does it, sometimes bumping it several times, other times, jiggling the knocker(in contact with the lure) allows the chains to hook the snagged treble(or if two trebles on the bait, the loose one!)


----------

